

Computer glitch forces U.S. to cancel visa lottery results - StudyAnimal
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9216721/Computer_glitch_forces_U.S._to_cancel_visa_lottery_results

======
StudyAnimal
The good news is, I still have a chance to make it! Hmm NYC or the Valley,
decisions decisions...

